# Questions about early preparations



## Cinzia (Nov 20, 2012)

Ciao!

I have finally set a time frame for my trip to Italy. I am planning on relocating in March of next year. I would really appreciate some advice. What should I or can I begin to do now in advance. I am already taking a course in Italian and will take a second course afterwards, I watch Italian language television and I do practice whenever possible. 
Should I be doing anything else a year in advance?

Grazie!
Cinzia


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Your flag is USA so I'll ask. Have you got the legal bits taken care of? Visa?

Outside of that. IDP from the AAA if you drive.

Talk to your bank about ATM fees. Tell them you'll be abroad so they don't freeze your card.


----------

